# Week 19|20 B&W Challenge: Rock and/or Roll



## zulu42 (May 8, 2022)

This challenge will run until May 21, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

For the Rock and/or Roll Challenge - make images of rocks, rolls, things that rock, things that roll or things that rock and roll or things that Rock 'n Roll!!!!


----------



## TomH (May 10, 2022)

hope this fits the theme. My first post here.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 10, 2022)

TomH said:


> My first post here.



Then welcome Tom!


----------



## Robshoots (May 10, 2022)

TomH said:


> hope this fits the theme. My first post here.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (May 12, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 12, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> View attachment 256131



Good composition and tonal rendition, Rob,
now all you need is a rocking chair!


----------



## TomH (May 12, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 12, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (May 12, 2022)

That's a great portrait.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (May 12, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Good composition and tonal rendition, Rob,
> now all you need is a rocking chair!


Thank you kindly.  And actually we have one.


----------



## Robshoots (May 12, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


I would really like to hear this band.  Very nice shots, too.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 13, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> I would really like to hear this band.  Very nice shots, too.



Cheers Rob!
They are playing next weekend too!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 13, 2022)

John 2 said:


> That's a great portrait.



Thank you John!


----------



## Space Face (May 13, 2022)




----------



## John 2 (May 13, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>



....and that's another.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


If Keith Richards and Tom Petty produced a baby...

I like this one much!


----------



## zulu42 (May 13, 2022)

Roll call! Grandson's pre-school graduation. This will be the class of 2035!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2022)

Space Face said:


>


That tremolo looks like a Gretsch?


----------



## Space Face (May 13, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That tremolo looks like a Gretsch?


I do have a Gretsch Electromatic in blue but that's not it.  It's a rather nice copy in traditional Rockabilly orange.  The Gretsch tremelo's are made by Bigsby and are works of art on their own.  Do you own the company?😁😉


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2022)

Space Face said:


> I do have a Gretsch Electromatic in blue but that's not it.  It's a rather nice copy in traditional Rockabilly orange.  The Gretsch tremelo's are made by Bigsby and are works of art on their own.  Do you own the company?😁😉


Don’t I wish! No, but that’s where my screen name comes from. That and Dean guitars, and, no, I don’t own Dean either👅


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 14, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (May 17, 2022)




----------

